# John Theodore, Composer



## kepler (Nov 2, 2016)

So, I'm still iffy on the page header loading with a full song. I'm thinking of having a friend do a short 10 second animation that I'll add some musical flourishes too instead. Thoughts on pages that load with music? 

www.JohnTheodore.net


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey!! Good to see you here dude

My 2 cents.. I like the vibe it creates but I would add a nice long fade in just incase peoples speakers are cranked they have time to adjust.


----------



## kepler (Nov 3, 2016)

Greg said:


> Hey!! Good to see you here dude
> 
> My 2 cents.. I like the vibe it creates but I would add a nice long fade in just incase peoples speakers are cranked they have time to adjust.



For sure...felt like I'd lurked around the forum long enough. Thought it was finally time to start posting! And yeah, I'll probably do something of the sort with a long fade in. Gotta kick it sometime soon man!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi John, the site took some time to load, but I liked it a lot! Well done!


----------



## kepler (Nov 8, 2016)

BigImpactSound said:


> Hi John, the site took some time to load, but I liked it a lot! Well done!


Thanks! I'll have to take a look at the load times and see what I can do about that. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

